# Fishing for carp on the Jordan



## Gameface (Jun 7, 2008)

Ok guys sorry for posting so many questions one after another, but it's 1am I'm at work and there's nothing going on so I'm bored and thinking about fishing.

Until the beginning of May I'm working nights, and so I plan to go out at night. Lately I've had a desire to catch carp. I live in West Jordan and have gone out to the Jrdan River at 7200S and fished near the overpass right in front of the parking lot, trying for catfish. My success has been terrible.

Am I in a bad spot? If so, how do I know what a good spot is? (I know that could be a big question, but if you point me in the right direction I'll use trial and error to figure it out)

I've used worms there for catfish and have tried comercial baits that are supposed to be good for carp and catfish. I have a 1/2oz egg sinker above a swivel and about 48" of line to the hook. I've been looking at a bunch of carp baits online so I'll just try different stuff until I find something that works. But if you have the magical bait and rig set-up for the Jordan I'm all ears.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Hard to beat a big fat juicy nightcrawler. Find a deep hole where the water is moving slowly and let it sit. Carp and catfish will chomp on it given the opportunity.

The further south you go on the Jordan the better in my opinion, especially for cats. Although there was a 20lb + channel cat caught in the West Jordan area several years ago. There's big ones in there but they're few and far between.

Your egg sinker set-up is fine, you only need about twelve to sixteen inches of leader for carp and cats though....


----------



## Gameface (Jun 7, 2008)

So how do you know if there is a deep hole under the water? I have no idea how to read a river.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

A "hole" will usually be indicated by lower surface movement. The more shallow the water is the more rough the surface will appear. Most times a deeper hole will have slower moving water through it. A hole usually occurs in the bend of a river, behind large boulders, logs or other structures.

Fish will seek out deep holes, hide up against banks, in grassy areas and around other structures where the water is moving slow. This way they do not have to exert alot of energy against the water current.

Cast just upstream of or directly into a hole letting your bait come to a rest on the bottom. You may have to change your weight or adjust your cast to get it where you want it.

Good luck on those carp. Keep em' all.


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

My favorite bait for carp specifically was shrimp. Never caught many cats on shrimp. Usually worms were best for cats. Just go to the grocery store and back with the meat you will find shrimp, sometimes called prawns. Make sure you don't buy the cooked ones, they never worked for me, they will be orange instead of blue/black and gray. Then just rig them up just like you would a worm.
Also, ANY part of the Jordan or the Surplus Canal will be fine for carp and cats. It is unbelievable how many carp are in that river. I always picked a spot based simply on how far from people/traffic I wanted to be.


----------



## Gameface (Jun 7, 2008)

So what times of year are good for carp? Can you catch them all year?


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

I used to catch them all year but it slows down and gets way tougher in the winter. Hot summer nights were always the best for my spot.


----------

